# Ayuda con circuito "ahuyenta mosquitos"



## Ramanujan (Nov 6, 2006)

Buenas gente, estoy interesado en aprender electronica y despues de leer algo de teoria me gusto la idea de empezar un circuito para conocer mejor a los componentes
Estube buscando y encontre este cirucuito en pablin que a la vista parece no muy dificil, (aunque si es dificil para mi) 
Este es el circuito





Mis preguntas son las siguientes

El circuito lo voy a realizar en un protoboard

1º Los componentes los coloco como estan en el circuito? o hay que colocarlos de alguna manera especial?

2º En el transistor bipolar npn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 el emisor hacia donde se dirije ??

Tengo infinidades de preguntas  ops: pero bueno espero que me puedan ayudar con lo que puedan

bueno gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## gabolema (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola!
A qué te referís con "Los componentes los coloco como estan en el circuito? o hay que colocarlos de alguna manera especial? "
Las conexiones las tenés q hacer de esa misma forma, y para eso tenés q tener en cuenta las conexiones del protoboard

Tampoco entendí tu segunda pregunta...el emisor hacia dónde se dirige?
Capaz q esta página t puede ayudar:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/cursos/simbolos/index.htm

Yo tmb estoy empezando con la electrónica e iba a hacer este mismo circuito.
Suerte!


----------



## VichoT (Nov 7, 2006)

Hoals.Ramanujan. La disposicion final delos elementos de un cto no determina el funcionamiento...al menos para este tipo de montajes sin altas frecuencias...pero para un princiante es aconzejable montar el cto como lo dice el esquema manteniendo la disposicion de cada elemento asi es mas dificil perderse con la conexion....

Y los emisores van a masa o negativo dela fuente o bateria (segun lo ke uses)

BYE!


----------



## Ramanujan (Nov 8, 2006)

Buenisimo, muchas gracias por las respuestas!!!


----------



## exequiel arancibia (Mar 12, 2007)

hola yo no soy un experto en la materia pero he aprendido igual que tu practicando, entonces no se si ya sabes que el transistor tiene tres terminales colector, emisor , base. donde la base el el que esta solito el colector es el que viene de arriba en tu diagrama y el emisor el que ba a la tierra, esto lo puedes encontrar buscando el datasheet del transistor. 
saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2007)

esto tambien te va a servir


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 17, 2007)

hola amigo estamos en la misma 


hoy hise el aparatijo pero no hay mosquitos mi moscas para probarlo 

pues te doy una pequeña ayudita 

cuando miras el bc547 de frente o sea la parte cotada el emisor es el de la derecha o sea con el dibujo del circuito o sea a donde esta la linea sin nada (sin la flechita) ni nada ese es el emisor o sea que pones el transistor sobre la pantalla y te bas a dar cuenta que tienes que inbertir la pata o sea el de la izq a la derecha y visebersa 

yo lo ise sin plaqueta ni nada solamente uni todas las patitas es facil hacerlo y tambien es facil perderce pero no me perdi ya que lo ise con mucha atensión en fin quedo como una maraña de cosas pero respectivamente funciona 

saludos gaston


----------



## NeiraFer (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola a todos, les escribo desde Lima-Perú, para hacer una aclaración:
Creo que Gastón puede estar en un error : las flechitas de los transistores son los emisores.

Fernando. :


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2008)

hola, veo que queres aprender electronica, ese circuito va bien, es una chicharra, alarma, timbre, pero no es un espantamosquitos salvo que les revolees el parlante o los quieras electrocutar con la pila de 9v .

en su momento ya no receurdo pero antes de hacer nad de electronica hay que estudiar el tema.

en internet si buscan encuentran y esos aparatitos no funkan.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2008)

y un poco mas clarificador.
pero recorda, ese circuito igual lo podes usar, tieme muchas otras aplicaciones.

saludos


----------



## NeiraFer (Jun 12, 2008)

Estimado fernandob:

Debo decir, sin ánimos de ofender a nadie, que Yo ya hice el proyecto y sí resulta.
Me lo llevé a un día de campo en las afueras de Lima, en Cieneguilla, y mantuvo alejados a los infames mosquitos durante todo el día.
Por si acaso, no es de 9v. La pila es de 1,5V

Fernando Neira Saavedra
Ing. en Sonido y Acústica


----------



## zaiz (Jun 13, 2008)

Así lo puedes armar:


----------



## NeiraFer (Jun 13, 2008)

Exactamente, ése es !
Lo armé en una cajita que es casi la cuarta parte de un mouse !
La placa tiene apenas 2x2cm.
Anímense a hacerlo. Sale muy barato y funciona como la P.... ! Asegurado !


Saludos.


----------



## mccj1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Por favor, decirme que tipo de altavoz es el "piezzo". No tengo ni idea de que comprar, y no encuentro en la tienda que compro por internet nada sobre este tipo de altavoces. Gracias


----------



## NeiraFer (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola mccj1:

El "piezzo" o transductor piezoeléctrico es un tipo de bocina manufacturada con cristal piezoeléctrico, el cual, tiene la propiedad de deformarse cuando se le induce una corriente eléctrica para ser consumida. También funciona a la inversa, es decir, que cuando se deforma, emite un pequeó voltaje que debe ser amplificado. Los cristales más comunes son: el titonato de Bario y la Sal de Rochelle.
Puedes utilizar un tweeter piezoeléctrico, despojándolo de la carcasa plástica o aún mejor, un piezzo obtenido de un celular. El Motorola funciona de maravilla.
No olvides que no tiene polaridad.

No olvides contarme cómo te fue.

Saludos.

Fernando Neira Saavedra.
Ing. Sonido y Acústica.
Lima-Perú.


----------



## mjnavapo (Jun 30, 2008)

Alguien ha probado si este circuito funciona tambien para ahuyentar las moscas o solo funciona con los mosquitos ?

Ahora que en verano estas en una habitacion y a la hora de comer aparecen un par de ellas muy cansadas, con este aparatillo las ahuyenaria?
Mas o menos que radio de accion tiene? Puede dar para una habitacion de unos 30m2 ?
El oido humano nota el ruido generado? y a los perros les molesta?

Una pila de 1,5V alkalina mas o menos cuanto dura con este circuito?

Un saludo.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 30, 2008)

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Alguien ha probado si este circuito funciona tambien para ahuyentar las moscas o solo funciona con los mosquitos ?
> 
> Ahora que en verano estas en una habitacion y a la hora de comer aparecen un par de ellas muy cansadas, con este aparatillo las ahuyenaria?
> Mas o menos que radio de accion tiene? Puede dar para una habitacion de unos 30m2 ?
> ...



Hola ni para uno ni para otro dado que los mosquitos se guían por el CO2 que desprenden sus futuras victimas y los rayos infrarrojos que despiden los mismos al ser de sangre caliente y no por el sonido. ¿Por que tendría que tener un sistema sensible auditivo el mosquito que sea capaz de ser "Molestado" a tal punto de alejarse?

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 30, 2008)

Buenas, tengo entendido que tanto las moscas como otros insectos "oyen" por presión de aire, pues no tienen aparato auditivo como los mamíferos, lo mismo un generador subsonico las ahuyente..es una hipótesis? ¿¿ que tal iría un generador de muy baja frecuencia inferior a 30 Hz ? para que no nos moleste a nosotros...


----------



## Meta (Jun 30, 2008)

He probado el ahuyenta mosquito y no sirve para nada. ¿alguien le ha funcionado?


----------



## lavincho (Jun 30, 2008)

Estimado te recomiendo que en la casa que compres los componentes solicites las correspondientes hojas de datos donde te ilustraràn de las distintas patitas de cada componente cual es cual y de los capacitores sus polaridades aunque vengan marcadas etc asi te serà màs fàcil armar el rompecabezas, luego fijate bien si tienes con que medir de alimentar el protoboard y ver donde hay positivo y donde hay negativo y vas colocando de aun componente segun el circuito y las conexiones entre ellos si no te alcanzan los agujeritos las expandis con alambrecitos.atte lavincho2006 otro principiante.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 1, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, tengo entendido que tanto las moscas como otros insectos "oyen" por presión de aire, pues no tienen aparato auditivo como los mamíferos, lo mismo un generador subsonico las ahuyente..es una hipótesis? ¿¿ que tal iría un generador de muy baja frecuencia inferior a 30 Hz ? para que no nos moleste a nosotros...



Amigo Jose Luis si bien nuestro aparato auditivo no esta preparado para "escuchar" por debajo de 20hz estimo que la potencia requerida de presión de aire para que se mantengan alejados no seria del todo inocua para nosotros. Es solo una estimación pero seria cuestión de probar y sobre todo mas que el circuito eléctrico lo complejo seria transferir eficientemente la potencia eléctrica a  el aire a esa frecuencia.

 73' y un abrazo.

Ric.


----------



## ventoar (Jul 5, 2008)

el emisor va a maza


----------



## 0rland0 (Ago 4, 2008)

hola... bueno la verdad nose si el circuito cumple su funcion o no... solo quiero montarlo y pegarselo a algun mosquito a ver q pasa. Todavia ando en busca de los condensadores porq nada q los encuentro =/ Tampoco estoy seguro del piezo q compre... es uno baraton, sus inscripciones dicen: 2W, 8ohm y 08-30 .... y nose q demonios signifique 08-30


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

Bueno...creo que llegada la hora de las verdades, es correcto decir que esta clase de artilugios NO funcionan.

Lo siento por las expectativas creadas.. pero es mejor una verdad a tiempo


----------



## Escorpio (Ago 6, 2008)

Este circuito es un biestable en este esquema los transistores son excitados alternadamente por la carga y descarga de los capacitores y la frecuencia de trabajo es determinada por las resistencias, aún no lo he probado en contra los mosquitos. Pero si quieren ver como trabaja, en lugar de Rs de 560k pongan de 10k y las de 10k sustitúyanlas por de 1k en los emisores se conectan un led (cátodo a tierra y ánodo a emisor) y este a tierra (masa), si aún no logran ver como se apagan y encienden, varien los valores de las Rs de 1k a un valor mayor. Las rs que van a las bases siempre tienen que ser mayores. Para usarse con leds funciona con una pequeña fuente de 4.5 volts VCD.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 6, 2008)

0rlandissim0 dijo:
			
		

> hola... bueno la verdad nose si el circuito cumple su funcion o no... solo quiero montarlo y pegarselo a algun mosquito a ver q pasa. Todavia ando en busca de los condensadores porq nada q los encuentro =/ Tampoco estoy seguro del piezo q compre... es uno baraton, sus inscripciones dicen: 2W, 8ohm y 08-30 .... y nose q demonios signifique 08-30



Bueno los datos importantes del piezo están claros..los otros números serán la referencia del fabricante


----------



## Escorpio (Ago 6, 2008)

Si en el comercio no lo encuentras, vé a un taller de reparaciones en aparatos electrónicos ahí con toda seguridad lo vas a encontrar. Suerte y saludos.


----------



## 0rland0 (Ago 7, 2008)

bueno asi el circui no cumpla su funcion igual esta tarde me puse de ocioso a montarlo, pero como no tenia lo q pedian a la mano me puse a inventar. Use transis 2N2222 y resis de 1K y 10K. Y los condensadores eran de 100u y 220u. Emitia un muy pequeño ruido pero ni idea. Fue todo ocio


----------



## Escorpio (Ago 8, 2008)

Con los elementos que haz cambiado, haz variado la frecuencia y como la puedes oir signinica que está entre los 20 hertz 20 kilohertz que que es la frecuencia que puede captar el oido humano, para ahuyentar mosquitos se requiere de entre 22 a 25 kherts (22000 a 25000 herts), o más, se debe usar un piezzoeléctrico o auricular de teléfono móvil, las pequeñas bocinas de cono no son capaz de producir sonidos ultrasónicos. Esa frecuencia que tienes tal vez la logre captar el ojo humano con leds.
Saludos.


----------



## 0rland0 (Ago 8, 2008)

usando los valores originales del circuito y reemplazando el piezo por un LED, deberia de ver q se prende? En las simulaciones no se prenden para nada...


----------



## Escorpio (Ago 8, 2008)

No, mi estimado los leds es para visualizar la frecuencia, y deben estar ya sea entre emisor ambos o colector de los transistores y acomadados bien, positivo de la fuente con los ánodos y negativos con cátodos.


----------



## Escorpio (Ago 9, 2008)

Los leds tienen que estar entre emisor y tierra (masa). El cátodo a tierra.


----------



## polyys (Dic 21, 2009)

NeiraFer dijo:


> Hola mccj1:
> 
> El "piezzo" o transductor piezoeléctrico es un tipo de bocina manufacturada con cristal piezoeléctrico, el cual, tiene la propiedad de deformarse cuando se le induce una corriente eléctrica para ser consumida. También funciona a la inversa, es decir, que cuando se deforma, emite un pequeó voltaje que debe ser amplificado. Los cristales más comunes son: el titonato de Bario y la Sal de Rochelle.
> Puedes utilizar un tweeter piezoeléctrico, despojándolo de la carcasa plástica o aún mejor, un piezzo obtenido de un celular. El Motorola funciona de maravilla.
> ...





chicos alguien me podria decir como tengo que pedir el "piezo electrico" ese que sale en el circuito al tipo de la casa de electronica??
como se lo pido?porq escuche por ahi que ahi varios tipos y varios tamaños...desde ya muchissimas gracias al alma piadosa que me de una mano ya que anoche no pude pegar un ojo...me pase todad toda TODA la noche persiguiendo mosquitos...(se me c***ban de risa encima los mosquitos)
;-)


----------

